# What length Oar to get for both 14'raft/16'cat



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It depends on the tube size, frame width, tower location, etc. You're probably going to need two sets of oars, different lengths. LOTS of threads on oar length, search.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have 2 boats the same size as yours and use the cataract 10' counterbalanced, no real issues with them


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

pinemnky13 said:


> I have 2 boats the same size as yours and use the cataract 10' counterbalanced, no real issues with them


Ditto, but I have the Sawyers.

When my son started running the 14ft raft, I put 9.5 fters on it.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I have Sawyer MXG and use 10 footers on 14' cat and 14' raft. i would buy 10 footers or maybe (but probably not) 10.5 footers


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

pinemnky13 said:


> I have 2 boats the same size as yours and use the cataract 10' counterbalanced, no real issues with them


Are your towers the same distance apart, and comparable tube size? Just curious, how lucky you are! I have different oars for a 12.5' cat and 14' raft, and they really aren't that much different in size, but the config of towers is.


----------

